# 2.6.4-ck1 has been released

## Cerement

Con Kolivas has released 2.6.4-ck1

Included:am - Autoregulates the virtual memory swappiness.

domains - Sched_domains

smtnice - Make "nice" hyperthread smart

batch - Batch scheduling.

iso - Isochronous scheduling.

cfqioprio - Complete Fair Queueing disk scheduler and I/O priorities

schedioprio - Set initial I/O priorities according to cpu scheduling policy and nice

sng204 - Supermount-NG v2.0.4

bs313 - Bootsplash v3.1.3

reiser4 - Reiser4 filesystem

----------

## charlieg

Has anybody compared these to the love-sources in terms of responsiveness?

----------

## Jefklak

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> Has anybody compared these to the love-sources in terms of responsiveness?

 

Indeed i'd also like to hear more of that...

Didn't test those 2 for myself, you see.

----------

## gmichels

Does anyone know which patches should I apply (and the order) if I am on an amd system and don't need the HT stuff?

----------

## Cerement

The only patch that is HT specific in this case is patch-2.6.4.domains-smtnice5, BUT when I tried them out earlier, the following patches were dependent on changes made by smtnice5 ... so it's pretty much an all or nothing in this case unless you feel like opening up a text editor and fixing stuff by hand ... the only patches that appear optional are the last three, supermount, bootsplash, and reiser4 ...

----------

## neenee

i'll try this and see how it compares to love-sources;

i tried ck with 2.6.3 and love-sources felt much smoo-

ther. i expect similar results.

*update*

i ran updatedb while emerging some packages and

browsing some sites.. switching between tabs with

epiphany slowed down to a crawl, something which

i have not had with love-sources this morning.

cplay did not skip though, so that's good.

ut2k4_demo felt a bit less smooth as well.

i am using an amd cpu though; no hyperthreading.

perhaps that is the reason why my experienced

performance / interactivity under high load is not

up to par with what i am used to.

note: please do not dismiss this patch based on my

opinion alone - the best way to find out if this patch

is good for you, is to try it.Last edited by neenee on Fri Mar 12, 2004 6:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gmichels

Well I applied the following (in this order):

patch-2.6.4-am9

patch-2.6.4.iso3-cfqionice

patch-2.6.4.cfqionice-schedioprio3

patch-2.6.4.schedioprio3-sng204

patch-2.6.4.sng204-bs313

They all applied cleanly but the kernel fails to compile with:

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x17e3): In function `set_sched_ioprio':

: undefined reference to `batch_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x17f5): In function `set_sched_ioprio':

: undefined reference to `iso_task'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

So there's something missing but I can't tell what it is. It's probably patch-2.6.4.am9-domains and patch-2.6.4.batch10-iso3 but since they mess with smp stuff, I don't think I need them. Also, the first one applies cleanly but the second one won't.

----------

## thubble

 *Drago wrote:*   

> Well I applied the following (in this order):
> 
> patch-2.6.4-am9
> 
> patch-2.6.4.iso3-cfqionice
> ...

 

batch_task() and iso_task() are defined in patch-2.6.4.smtnice5-batch10 and patch-2.6.4.batch10-iso3, respectively. These patches aren't compatible with Nick's scheduler patches, so won't work on top of mm/love. You can try removing patch-2.6.4.cfqionice-schedioprio3.

Or, as I do, remove the following lines in kernel/sched.c, in function set_sched_ioprio():

```

if (batch_task(p))

   io_prio = IOPRIO_IDLE;

if (iso_task(p))

   io_prio *= 2;

```

Leave the rest of the function as is. This will allow it to compile and should give you at least some of the benefits of auto-iopriority.

----------

## gmichels

Thanks for the help but in the meantime I tried the love sources and I am going to stick with it. It seems a bit faster, btw.

----------

## BWoso

Hello, I'm using the previous ck1 source and I was wondering if someone could tell me how to update to the new one.  My kernel is still set up just like it is after a fresh install in /usr/src/linux.  Thanks

----------

## Gentoo Server

can somebody make  a ebuild for the ck kernel patch

----------

## MarkWPiper

I'm running the 2.6.4-ck1 sources here, on an athlon XP 1600.  Very snappy, and I can't make my xmms skip.  Firefox tabs are a lot snappier too.

My previous kernel was a gentoo-dev-2.6.3-r1, which skipped when playing music, and response in firefox was a little slow.

Patching the ck1 sources really isn't hard if you just emerge the development-sources, and then patch.

I haven't tried the love sources yet, so I can't make a comparison.

----------

## DamnDirtyApe

I'm running 2.6.4-ck1 here as well - I've never used the love patches, but this feels more responsive than the stock 2.6.4 kernel.  I don't have any spare partitions to experiment with, but if any brave souls try out rieser4, I'd love to hear about it.

----------

## Cerement

 *Gentoo Server wrote:*   

> can somebody make  a ebuild for the ck kernel patch

 

ebuild has been submitted

----------

## Corky

ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild now in portage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## metalh34d

yes sweet reiser4 now I dont have to do it myself... very convienent since I was about to work on that.

----------

## kevmille

All I can say about this new kernel is WOW!!!  Talking about an increase in performance.  I noticed the improved performance with Firefox, The Gimp and Quanta 3.2.1.  

How does ck-sources compare to mm-sources?

----------

## Cerement

 *kevmille wrote:*   

> How does ck-sources compare to mm-sources?

 

Apples and oranges   :Twisted Evil: 

Kinda hard to compare them, the main tests are in desktop performance which is a very subjective area to compare ... the -mm patchset includes a whole slew of new patches to test before they head into the main kernel, and only some are performance related ... although those performance patches can be some biggies (coming soon are Nick's vm patches and GregKH's backing-dev patches) ....

Rough background ...

-mm patchset

maintained by Andrew Morton

based on development branch

provides testing bed for performance patches, drivers, etc.-ck patchset

maintained by Con Kolivas

based on stable branch

aimed at desktop performance

Oh, and Andrea Arcangeli has mentioned he'll be reviving the -aa patchset for 2.6   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stieltje

 *Corky wrote:*   

> ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild now in portage  

 

```

stieltje@PanzerFaust stieltje $ emerge -s ck-sources

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ck-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/ck-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.4.23-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 29,909 kB

      Homepage:    http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

      Description: Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel Con Kolivas's high performance patchset

      License:     GPL-2

```

no it isn't  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo Server

 *Stieltje wrote:*   

>  *Corky wrote:*   ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild now in portage   
> 
> ```
> 
> stieltje@PanzerFaust stieltje $ emerge -s ck-sources
> ...

 

yes it is

gaia root # emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/

ChangeLog                    ck-sources-2.4.22-r2.ebuild  ck-sources-2.4.24-r1.ebuild  ck-sources-2.6.3-r1.ebuild   files                        

Manifest                     ck-sources-2.4.22-r3.ebuild  ck-sources-2.4.25-r1.ebuild  ck-sources-2.6.3-r2.ebuild   metadata.xml                 

ck-sources-2.4.22-r1.ebuild  ck-sources-2.4.23-r1.ebuild  ck-sources-2.6.2-r1.ebuild   ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild   

gaia root # emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/

----------

## hardcore

 *Stieltje wrote:*   

>  *Corky wrote:*   ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild now in portage   
> 
> ```
> 
> stieltje@PanzerFaust stieltje $ emerge -s ck-sources
> ...

 

Actually it is, it's masked by ~x86.

*  sys-kernel/ck-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 34,243 kB

      Homepage:    http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

      Description: Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel Con Kolivas's high performance patchset

      License:     GPL-2

----------

## Cerement

 *Stieltje wrote:*   

>  *Corky wrote:*   ck-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild now in portage   
> 
> ...
> 
> no it isn't 

 

```
root /home/cerement #> emerge -s ck-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ck-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  sys-kernel/ck-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 34,243 kB

      Homepage:    http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

      Description: Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel Con Kolivas's high performance patchset

      License:     GPL-2

 

 

root /home/cerement #>
```

ummm ... emerge sync ?

----------

## Stieltje

hahaha, ok, sorry :p

I'll try it out later  

Thanks  :Smile: 

[edit] actually I did sync this morning  :Sad: 

----------

## taskara

I thought Con was gonna stop releasing CK sources?

either way good to see him back in the game, good on ya mate!

----------

## Corky

I have to say I'm happy I tried this kernel, its upped my glxgears by just under 200 (I know its not a great test, but still), and I can definately feel more responsiveness from my desktop when its under reasonably heavy duress.  I'm going to run some more tests between this kernel and the love series (which I had been previously using for some while) and see if there is any other diffirences for my machines.

----------

## motard

i have made a emerge sync, and the message was the same, no 2.6 :\

----------

## Corky

 *motard wrote:*   

> i have made a emerge sync, and the message was the same, no 2.6 :\

 

Have you checked the dir ? :

```
/usr/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources
```

----------

## jcc

 *motard wrote:*   

> i have made a emerge sync, and the message was the same, no 2.6 :\

 

```
echo "sys-kernel/ck-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Stieltje

I changed my sync mirror, and viola  :Smile: 

anyway, I have a small question, I am reading on 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

but I do not find any info on : 

```
 Enable kernel irq balancing (IRQBALANCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW)  
```

when giving it a ? it answers with:

The defalut yes will allow the kernel to do irq load balancing.

Saying no will keep the kernel from doing irq load balancing.

mhm?

sorry but I have no idea what this might be good/bad for

I have a P4 2.8c cpu (with hyperthreading), and not two physical cpu's shall I say yes or no?

----------

## TenPin

I've just installed ck sources for the 1st time. 2.6.4-ck1 is significantly more responsive than mm-sources have ever been and I've been using them since 2.6.0.

----------

## kevmille

 *TenPin wrote:*   

> I've just installed ck sources for the 1st time. 2.6.4-ck1 is significantly more responsive than mm-sources have ever been and I've been using them since 2.6.0.

 

Try using the Gimp.  You will see an improvement.

I hope CK does not stop releasing the ck-sources. I have liked him since I first starting using his kernel patchset with the 2.4 kernels last year.

----------

## Stieltje

hm, not that I intend to bump this thread or anything.

But, I wonder a little..

not so many new features in the kernel, how do you do to put all the special features into full use?

----------

## TenPin

 *kevmille wrote:*   

>  *TenPin wrote:*   I've just installed ck sources for the 1st time. 2.6.4-ck1 is significantly more responsive than mm-sources have ever been and I've been using them since 2.6.0. 
> 
> Try using the Gimp.  You will see an improvement.
> 
> I hope CK does not stop releasing the ck-sources. I have liked him since I first starting using his kernel patchset with the 2.4 kernels last year.

 

Yeah Gimp not only starts up way faster but is more responsive to use although I use it very little anyway.

----------

## swimmer

 *taskara wrote:*   

> I thought Con was gonna stop releasing CK sources?
> 
> either way good to see him back in the game, good on ya mate!

 

Are there any news about that?

There are at least no 2.6.6 ck-sources yet  :Sad: 

Please keep us informed ...

Stefan

----------

## Halcy0n

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Are there any news about that?
> 
> There are at least no 2.6.6 ck-sources yet 
> 
> Please keep us informed ...
> ...

 

He's been away for some time now.  On his site, http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/, he said that he will be back around the end of May.  So we can hope for a new kernel soon perhaps.  I'm still running 2.6.4-ck2 and will until a new ck-sources gets released  :Smile: 

----------

